# White Eyeliner



## JunkaLunk (Feb 5, 2006)

Anyone have any reccomendations?

pencil of course.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 5, 2006)

MAC's Fascinating eye khol.


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 5, 2006)

i got one from bourjois its got a white end and a black end.

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...egor  yId=1958


----------



## Cruella (Feb 6, 2006)

If you don't mind drugstore stuff, Prestige has a decent white eye pencil.


----------



## Pale Moon (Feb 6, 2006)

I say Channel. Very easy to apply, it glides smoothly..


----------



## kare31 (Feb 6, 2006)

My favorite is MAC Fresh Cream eye kohl.  Since it is off white, it looks very natural.  Pure white eye kohl looks very stark and obvious on my skintone.  It's a kohl, so it smudges easily.  

This was LE, but it seems people are picking it up at CCO's lately.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you guys! I'm going shopping today, and I'll definitly have those in mind.


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 11, 2006)

white eyeliner can look SO bad ... ... actually i've never really seen it applied in a beautiful way.. it's just scary looking! so if there is a good way to wear it, please inform me!


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a gilded white powerpoint that I think is a nice color. Personally, I think it is difficult to use powerpoints on the waterline, which is where I want to use this color. But the color is really nice.


----------



## curlyqmishee (Feb 12, 2006)

I 2nd MAC's fascinating kohl.  I use it on my waterline sometimes and it really opens up my eye.


----------



## Renee (Feb 12, 2006)

I use MAC's Fascinating liner to color my lid and then put a light pink or  MAC's Belightful powder over it. I usually add Trax in the crease and it looks real nice!


----------



## JunkaLunk (Feb 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_white eyeliner can look SO bad ... ... actually i've never really seen it applied in a beautiful way.. it's just scary looking! so if there is a good way to wear it, please inform me!_

 
I apply white eyeliner on my waterline, and no where else! unless i was expirimenting or had something to do with theatrical makeup. I dont load up on it though where its uber obvious, actually when i wear it you dont notice it. Makes my eyes stand out more though, sorta like with a soft blush- its not obvious but it enhaces your features. Hope that helped.


----------



## lara (Feb 18, 2006)

Stark white eyeliner on the waterline can look awfully eighties if applied heavily, so I'm glad you said you only use a wee bit of it! Soft creams seem to be the most flattering on the waterline, as they don't make the eye itself look jaundiced or blood-shot.


----------



## littlemissmagic (Feb 18, 2006)

get mac's GILDED WHITE!
it's more yellowy creamy...but you will love it!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_white eyeliner can look SO bad ... ... actually i've never really seen it applied in a beautiful way.. it's just scary looking! so if there is a good way to wear it, please inform me!_

 
When applied lightly to the inner line it can open up your eyes without looking noticeable.  You can also apply it first and then put eye shadow over it for different looks.


----------



## _tiffany_ (Feb 18, 2006)

Chanel makes a great one


----------



## joytheobscure (Feb 18, 2006)

GIlded white powerpoint is my only white liner, I use it on my waterline.


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 18, 2006)

For inspiration of how to wear white kohl take a look at littlemakeupboy FOTD's.  It looks incredible on him!


----------



## dirtygirl (May 20, 2006)

I used Fluidline frost all the time.  I use it as a liner on my lower waterline, and it's AWESOME for making my eyes look a bit more open and a bit bigger.  It's not overly dramatic; it's not gaudy, in-your-face, it's just like a highlight.  I love it!


----------



## user79 (May 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_white eyeliner can look SO bad ... ... actually i've never really seen it applied in a beautiful way.. it's just scary looking! so if there is a good way to wear it, please inform me!_

 






This is how I LOVE it! I need to get a white pencil too. I want to copy this look.


----------

